# In memory of....



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Well it's been sometime since I lost one of my close fishing partners, this goes out to him. Thanks for the good memory's, fishing tips and all those spots!! After fishing a number of usual spots for me managed to pick up this hen.
[/url

Things seemed stale so we packed it up and moved to a spot I had not fished in 4 maybe 5 years, the spot I seen my first southeast steelhead landed, by my late friend Guy. Something's had changed, but not all, it brought lots of good Clinton fishing memories!! Just starting to catch fish out some of those runs!

Landed this fat girl at the second run we stop, she gave us couple chances. Sorry for blocking the background out, but there were no foot prints there, and that's a great sign!


So we moved on, I start working some water and friend moves down a ways until I hear Fish on!! I ran down the bank and help beach a 11, maybe 12# hen!! Pic is on the way
Good day on all!

Itching hard today and the wife knew it, she says go ahead you got 2 hours! So I went back, 1 for 3 today. All fish slow on the bite, with most of them showing a couple taps on the bobber before getting a good bite to set the hook
[url='http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=5093&pictureid=39700']


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's that fat girl.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Well you may as well throw mine up there as well, I don't feel like screwing with the background.


----------



## fishhuntfun (Jan 11, 2013)

nighttime said:


> Here's that fat girl.


Fat being the operative word....beautiful fish..nighttime


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

This chick was bigger then the one I landed.


----------



## fishhuntfun (Jan 11, 2013)

nighttime said:


> This chick was bigger then the one I landed.


Fat chicks need lovin' toone_eye:


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice Fish! Congrats!


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, it was probably the hardest/best fight of my life. Certainly the biggest Steely I've landed; she fought too hard, and was too damn beautiful to rope. 

Night went and caught all the damn fish Sat., didn't get a bump today. Salmo' Dog was a bit under the weather though, huffin and puffin; couldn't keep up. He might be spoiled with all those nice spots at the compound....You fellahs from up North aren't used to workin' so hard for em I guess :lol:

Although, I'll be the first to say that he taught me most of what I know about river fishing for kings and steel.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Water looked low and clear yesterday. The snow should help but it might take a day or two. Only managed one bite today, eggs under a bobber in slow deep water.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I think I know what hole she came out of


----------

